# two more for the show



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 4, 2018)

finished these two yesterday, some dyed stabilized from member 100roads and golden Oak pearlized acrylic ...more to the inventory...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 4, 2018)

Very nice Pappy!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice but that first one is awesome


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 4, 2018)

thanks all it has been a busy couple weeks but rest is on the horizon.....


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 4, 2018)

Both are very nice, but the handle on the first one really stands out.

-jason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 6, 2018)

something about green stabilized burl


----------

